# Battery operated light or?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I didn't know where to put this, so I'll ask here.
I was in our local store that is a five and dime type of store, very neat store, and they had these seen on tv light bulbs that take 4 AA batteries. It says you can mount the frame anywhere it will stick or you can use a screw, and take it off to hand hold it, or put it in the frame and keep it on the wall or ceiling.

Anyone ever use one of these?

We don't have electric in our barn, and I'd love to get 2 of these for using when we go out. I have a utlity light that you snap onto something, and I plan on using a heat lamp bulb in it to keep out there when my does start kidding <as needed of course>, but I want another form of light.

If this isn't a great idea....

I can always get another utility light for a regular light bulb and as a backup heat lamp too. I have outside extension cords I can run to the barn, and I have a stake that has 3 added plug ins <we bought it for our outside Christmas lights>, I can mount the stake in the barn where the goats can't reach it, and use the lights when needed.

I'm trying to get prepared for our first kidding which isn't far off. I plan to get this stuff hopefully early next week, but need to know what I should go with.

What would you do?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Most of the battery operated lights aren't very bright, I have a lot of them. I have a couple that are pretty good. But if you leave them in the barn with the batteries in them in the cold the batteries die real fast. Last year I used extension cords and one of the Christmas light things you describe and it worked really well. I got some new utility lights at Home Depot and some real bright fluorescent outdoor bulbs that fit in them, so they were much less hot. The Christmas extension thing had enough outlets in it to plug in a baby monitor, and that really helped a couple times. I found out that dogs bark all night long around here. That keeps you awake. 

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you can stretch out.... extension cords safely... to the barn and use the heat lamps.... I would do so...when needed for the babies....I'd recommend... having the extension cords off the ground and using electrical tape or something on the cords... where they plug in together.....the ones that... are out in the rain and elements..... so it stays dry... and safer..... :hug:

As for the other thing.... you are talking about... not sure about them....Do you have a link to them...to see what you are talking about?

Though... with Battery operated stuff ....if the battery goes ...so does the light ans heat........


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I covered the connections with a plastic box and had all the cords up over a fence and high in the sheds where my goats were. Also up off the ground in case it rained. Of course I am in the desert and I am really appreciating how much easier that makes everything. Good points, I forgot about that.

Jan


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Naturally it did rain, doesn't that figure? It was one of those big plastic storage boxes and it kept everything dry.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great thinking .... wow ..rain when not expected....Well... I guess you never know.... It's better to be safe than sorry... :hi5: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! I don't have a link, I'll see if I can find something. If I considered buying them, I'd keep them in the house when I am not using them. But I am thinking with my big flashlight, that just having utility lights out there would be the way to go. We don't keep hay above the stalls, so I can clamp the light to the 2x4 overhead, and tie it so I can guarantee it's not going anywhere. I can also make sure the extension cords won't be anywhere a goat can reach them. 
Our house isn't too far from the barn, I can plug 2 extension cords of standard length together and they'd reach. I did this over the summer so I could put in a fan when it was really hot when the girls were preggo. I also had to use the light once out there as well, and hubby has used his saw for cutting when he works on their mini barn.

I think he has electrical tape that he can use for the cords, great idea 

We also have the big utility light out in the yard <you know the big ones on the telephone pole hehe..>, and it offers light as well, not great light, but it helps  Never a dark walk to the pen! I love being able to look out the window and see the barn and their entire pen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any light is better than no light... :thumbup:



> I think he has electrical tape that he can use for the cords, great idea


 Thanks.... :hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> Any light is better than no light... :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree, hehe!! I also want to keep them warm and me too as I am sure I'll be spending a lot of time in there with them! :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know...how much time.... we spend out there... around kidding time ... quite a while.. :wink: ...it does get quite cold for sure...and the heat lamps... at least ...put out some heat.... :thumb: :greengrin: :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> I know...how much time.... we spend out there... around kidding time ... quite a while.. :wink: ...it does get quite cold for sure...and the heat lamps... at least ...put out some heat.... :thumb: :greengrin: :laugh:


I told my husband this evening I plan to get some heat lamps set up soon, and he was like oh, get them a blanket...OMG LOL 
So... I'll do this on my own....men! <no offense to the good guys on here hehe!!!>.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Guess what? I had no power or lights at all for the first 3 years I had my goats. I used a battery powered spotlight!
My barn has flourescent shop lights now...1 in kidding area, one in buck area and one in does area...with receptacles and switches in each of the 3 areas..and it's all powered by a heavy duty extension cord! Hubby wired the shed when we built the addition 4 years ago and never got around to trenching and burying wire to be connected in the house so I have a 150 foot grounded extension run from the barn across the back yard, into my back door and plugged into an outlet. I have one utility light with the clamp and aluminum shroud in the kidding area, it works great for adding brighter light in the stall I'm sitting in with a laboring doe.


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

We don't have electric to our barns either and we use head lamps (the kind that have an elastic band that fits around your head) They work great! Very bright light and it shines where ever you look and leaves both hands free! We have extension cords out for when heat lamps and such are needed but for everyday chores the headlamps are the best thing we've found!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Liz and Farmgirl! Great ideas! We have 1 power outlet on the outside of our house, and another near the goat pen, but that one is by our septic pump, and I honestly don't know if I want to use that one, but can definitely use the one on the back of the house. The barn is by the fence so I can rig up an extension cord easily. 
Next year I might talk to my dad about helping install an outlet in the barn.

The headlamp idea is great! You'd think growing up with brothers who are spelunkers <cavers> I'd have thought about something like this LOL!!! When I was a teenager I had the kind of lights with the headband and used them all the time especially since I was always going caving with my brothers.

So I think my list of things to find will be the heat lamp bulb, and one extra utility light with the aluminum protector, and a light w/headband.

Oh and hubby has one of those HUGE spotlights, I am not sure if it's battery operated, or if it has to be plugged into a car battery? So I'll have to ask him. Although he may be going back on nights right after Christmas and would need it...

I really hope my girls all decide to kid during the day...it will make it so much easier


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

You know what I have used for years, is a solar powered light. It is motion censored and it comes on when you move around. I have them everywhere. They are great, no it will not help with a heat lamp.


----------

